# Vio



## VladimirSmirnov (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello, I want to start learning about FreeBSD but I only have a mammoth architecture VIO, which version is supported on this platform?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2014)

VladimirSmirnov said:
			
		

> but I have only mammoth architecture VIO,


I have absolutely no idea what kind of platform this is.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2014)

IBM VIO, it seems. Looks like it's _very_ AIX-specific.. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/l ... heatsheet/


----------



## tingo (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow, that was better than my guess: VMware Integrated OpenStack.


----------

